# Newbie. Gould or Perahia? What about Dvorak?



## Bayreuth

So I'm quite new in this, but I just recently started to put together a rather decent collection. I listened to both of Perahia's and Gould's (55 and 81) 'Goldberg Variations' quite a few times. I still can decide and I think it is my newbie condition to blame. So, what do you guys think? Which version will be more enjoyable once I've acquired a good ear for classical music?

And also, I'm trying to find a good set of Dvorak's symphonies. I've heard and liked the one from Kubelik and the Berlin Philarmonic, which is also reasonably cheap, but I guess there might be some other better versions. Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## dgee

Enjoy both! No need to choose. And then get some harpsichord recordings. My opinion is that one of the key elements of being a classical listener is flexibility and doing your own research - find out what information there is out there and start your own explorations. And don't get too pinned down to individual recordings, composers or even styles of music!

You could try the Haitink recordings of Dvorak 7,8 and 9 - they're very good. Mix and match amongst your favourites!


----------



## Mandryka

SweetJesus said:


> So I'm quite new in this, but I just recently started to put together a rather decent collection. I listened to both of Perahia's and Gould's (55 and 81) 'Goldberg Variations' quite a few times. I still can decide and I think it is my newbie condition to blame. So, what do you guys think? Which version will be more enjoyable once I've acquired a good ear for classical music?


Gould. .........


----------



## hpowders

Do yourselkf a supreme favor and listen to the Goldberg Variations as they were meant to be heard, on harpsichord.

Check out Trevor Pinnock's performance.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Do yourself a supreme favor and listen to the Goldberg Variations as they were meant to be heard, on harpsichord.


One of Bach's sons reported that, while Bach was playing the Goldbergs on a harpsichord, he could occasionally be heard to mutter, "God, I wish I had a Steinway."


----------



## Guest

For Dvorak, there are several great ones out there. I, personally, really like Vaclav Neumann with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra on the Supraphon label.


----------



## Bayreuth

Hmmm. I honestly didn't even think about the harpsicord thing. Will do, though. Very interesting option...
Thanks


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> One of Bach's sons reported that, while Bach was playing the Goldbergs on a harpsichord, he could occasionally be heard to mutter, "God, I wish I had a Steinway."


Except that Steinway was most likely the beer on tap that evening.


----------



## hpowders

SweetJesus said:


> Hmmm. I honestly didn't even think about the harpsicord thing. Will do, though. Very interesting option...
> Thanks


After you immerse yourself in the piano performances, please try a harpsichord version.

For me the harpsichord emotionally gets to the heart of the Bach matter that the piano simply cannot.


----------



## Guest

I enjoy the harpsichord, but in small doses, and not as much as a solo instrument. My favorite Goldberg is Perahia's on the piano. But there are some great harpsichord recordings. I enjoy Masaaki Suzuki's.


----------



## Vaneyes

GG, of course...isn't it better to be done in 38:30 and on to something else?


----------



## Bulldog

Just wanted to note that most folks remember Gould's 1955 and 1981 recordings of the Goldbergs. However, there are at least two other recordings: 1954(CBC) and 1959(Sony - live in Salzburg).


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> GG, of course...isn't it better to be done in 38:30 and on to something else?


 Absolutely. I could never understand those other guys. "OK, I'm going to play the variation all over again. This time I'll add just a bit or ornamentation -- What? I'm making great art and you're worried about your parking meter???"


----------



## Bayreuth

Ok. After taking into account all your comments, having heard the different options, and giving it all some serious thought, I have come to the conclusion that you guys are the worst. Hahaha. I came to you with a little doubt between two versions and now I'm considering up to 6!! (Gould, Perahia, Schiff, Leonhardt, Jarrett, Pinnock)
Anyway, I appreciate all your recommendations folks. I think I'm going to go for both Gould and Leonhardt. Or Perahia and Leonhardt? Jesus Christ what a nightmare!! I'll let you know once it's done


----------



## Blancrocher

SweetJesus said:


> I think I'm going to go for both Gould and Leonhardt. Or Perahia and Leonhardt?


Which Leonhardt? 1953, 1965, or 1976?

:lol:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jos

The harpsichord is perhaps a bit of an acquired taste, but once you've got it, it is fantastic. This is the 1965 Gustav Leonhardt on Telefunken/Decca vinyl. Recommended by other already and I agree with them. 
Here is a link to a more modern approach but still on that wonderful instrument : Chiara Massini. Enjoy !


----------



## Chronochromie

Perahia. Why? Because he isn't Gould.
Seriously, I highly recommend you listen to both a piano and a harpsichord/clavichord recording, then see what you think.


----------



## Ukko

SweetJesus said:


> So I'm quite new in this, but I just recently started to put together a rather decent collection. I listened to both of Perahia's and Gould's (55 and 81) 'Goldberg Variations' quite a few times. I still can decide and I think it is my newbie condition to blame. So, what do you guys think? Which version will be more enjoyable once I've acquired a good ear for classical music?
> 
> And also, I'm trying to find a good set of Dvorak's symphonies. I've heard and liked the one from Kubelik and the Berlin Philarmonic, which is also reasonably cheap, but I guess there might be some other better versions. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you


"Which version would be more enjoyable" is a question no one knows the answer to. Those two guys have plenty of admirers/detractors, but the sum of their opinions equals zero.

"some other better versions" for recordings of the Dvorak symphonies? There are plenty of other versions, but determining their rank is your call. A suggestion that just may be vaguely useful: listen to the 7th and 8th symphonies in the set - if you are too impatient to sit down for all of them. There ought to be distinct, ah, attitudinal differences, without the 8th getting icky.


----------



## Vaneyes

Plunk...plunk...plunk. I'll take the Steinway.


----------



## Heliogabo

-Piano, Gould (81)
-Harpsichord, Pinnock
Beautiful versions too: Perahia, Gavrilov, Kempff, Schiff (Ecm & Decca), Weissenberg, Sokolov...
Of all versions the only to avoid is maybe Jarrett, a jazz musician I enjoy and admire, but he simply doesn´t make it at the Goldbergs


----------



## merlinus

1981 GG is my favorite, but Koroliov is excellent as well. He plays all the repeats.


----------



## fjf

Schiff and Hewitt are also worthy.


----------



## Haydn man

I would like to put in a recommendation for the Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra versions of Dvorak symphonies


----------



## Albert7

I would go for both GG and MP's interpretations.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Gould is amazing. I haven't heard Perahia.


----------

